# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  WABBA Greece 2020 (29 Noεμβρίου, Αθήνα) - Ακυρώθηκε!

## Polyneikos

Με την αισιοδοξία ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα επανέλθει η ισορροπία σε όλον τον πλανήτη, το συμβούλιο της Wabba Greece αποφάσισε την ημερομηνία του διαγωνισμού της δεύτερης σεζόν ! 
Κυριακή 29 Νοεμβρίου θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός από τον οποίο θα προκριθεί η αποστολή που θα συμμετέχει με τα Ελληνικά χρώματα στο Mr Universe 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2020 στην Πορτογαλία ( Estoril )

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ WABBA GREECE.*

 Αγαπητοί διαγωνιζόμενοι, προπονητές, παράγοντες, και φιλοι του σπορ, κάναμε μεγάλες προσπάθειες ώστε να διεξαχθεί ο διαγωνισμός Wabba International Greece που είχαμε προαναγγείλει για 29 Νοεμβρίου!
Δυστυχώς μετά από την εξέλιξη και τα νέα περιοριστικά μέτρα  covid ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί.
Να είστε υγιείς και δυνατοί! Με την βοήθεια του Θεού θα  επιστρέψει η κανονικότητα  και θα είμαστε όλοι πιο έτοιμοι στον επόμενο διαγωνισμό  τον Μάιο.   
Εκ του Συμβουλίου  Wabba Greece

----------

